# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشجویی از نوع دندون و تو یه شهر نسبتا کوچیک

## saran98

سلام :Yahoo (1): 
اگه پست قبلی منو خونده باشین پرسیده بودم درباره رشته ام و رفتن به شهر دیگه توضیح بدم یا درباره کنکور از اونجایی که یه عده همون موضوع دانشجویی و چالش های شهرستان رفتن براشون جالب بود ازم خواستن درباره اون بیشتر توضیح بدم تصمیم گرفتم حالا که این مربوط به بعد از کنکوره یه پست جدید براش بذارم و حرف هایی که قراره  درباره کنکور بزنم تو ویرایش های بعدی همون پست قبلی یعنی "تجربیات من از 2 سال خوندن برای کنکور" 
خوب من تو پست قبلیم هم اشاره کردم من فقط 1سال دانشجو بودم پس به همون اندازه هم میتونم براتون حرف بزنم نه بیشتر
 خوب اول یه توضیحاتی درباره رشته دندون بدم البته گوگل بخواید بکنید قطعا کلی اطلاعات راجع به هر رشته ای هست و کاملتر از چیزیه که از زبون من می شنوید
رشته دندون یه دوره6 ساله است یعنی 12 ترم (پزشکی 14 ترمه و 7 سال اگه پرشکی نوین بخونید 6سال و نیمه) تقریبا میشه گفت تو 2 سال اول شباهت زیادی بین دندون و پزشکی وجود داره یعنی همون دوره علوم پایه که حتمن درباره اش شنیدید ولی منم میگم یه آزمونه که برای رشته دندون بعد از 4ترم و توی شهریور و برای پزشکی بعد 5 ترم و توی اسفند برگزار میشه و 200 تا سوال بدون نمره منفی از همون مباحثیه که تو این دوسال خوندید و طراح سوال ها آزمونارو نمیپیچونن مثل کنکور  :Yahoo (21):  و آزمون سختی نیس اینطور که شنیدم و باید خیلی ضعیف باشی که پاس نشی (البته باید حتمن حداقل 1ماه براش وقت بذاری بخونی و تست بزنی) پاس نشدنش هم یک سال عقبتون میندازه 
کلا اون دو سال اول خیلی دوره خسته کننده و فشرده ایه بدیش هم اینه یه سری درسایی که میگذرونی هیچ ربطی به رشته ات نداره و اصلا به دردت نمیخوره اینطوری همون اول ورود به دانشگاه حسابی میخوره تو ذوقت(چون معمولا دبیرستانی ها فک میکنن برم دانشگاه مثلا از شر این دینی راحت شم برم همه اش درسای تخصصی رشته امو بخونم باید بگم که زهی خیال باطل :Yahoo (21): )
بعد از آزمون علوم پایه وارد یه دوره 4ساله میشین که اکثر وقتتون رو توی بخش میگذرونین دقت کنین که کلاسای تئوری حذف نمیشن فقط کمتر میشن ولی رشته پزشکی دیرتر میرن بیمارستان و اینا
من چرا دندون انتخاب کردم؟
چند تا موضوع بودن در کنارهم که منو هدایت کردن سمت دندون و من بدون هیچ شکی میشه گفت تقریبا تمام لیست انتخاب رشته امو دندون زدم و در نهایت انتخاب 5ام رو آوردم یکیش که پوله برا همه و هیچ کس منکر این موضوع نمیشه همه دنبال ساختن آینده ان برا خودشون و طبیعتا براشون مهمه مستقل از خانواده بتونن شغل و درآمد خوب و تضمین شده داشته باشن
ولی راستش از بچگی هم دوس داشتم دندون رو :Yahoo (5): 
اینکه دندون کشیک شب رو نداره و خوب اینکه هنوز دندون پزشک عمومی به اندازه پزشک عمومی اشباع نشده (البته تو تهران که هر کوچه ماشالا 5تا مطب دندون پزشکی داره) و اینکه دندون درس های عملی زیاد داره دلایل دیگه ام بودن
و خوب پزشک تو خانواده داشتیم که منع ام کردن از انتخاب پزشکی به خاطر اینکه خوب بالاخره یه مقدار از لحاظ شغلی سخت تره(البته اون حرف اوناست و من نمیدونم چون پزشک نیستم خوب  :Yahoo (4):  )
ولی اگه به این دلیل که درس دندون راحت تره از پزشکی میخواید دندون بزنید باید بگم که اصلا هم از این خبرا نیست همه این رشته ها سختی خودشونو دارن همون طوری هم که بالاتر گفتم تو دوره علوم پایه که اصلا خیلی شبیه ان بقیه دوران تحصیل هم مسیرشون از هم جدا میشه ولی دلیل نمیشه یکی از اون یکی راحت تر باشه یعنی یه طوری نباشه بیاید با تصور اینکه دندون راحته و اینا دندون انتخاب کنید بعدا بخوره تو ذوقتون 
کلا معیارتون برا سختی درس هارو باید کن فیکون کنید یه سری درس ها بود تو دبیرستان ما بهشون میگفتیم سخت اونا تو دانشگاه آب خوردن محسوب میشه تازه من خودم هم اکثرش رو ندیدم فقط از دور شنیدم :Yahoo (21):  مثلا تو دانشگاه یه همچین مکالماتی مشاهده میکنید که دو تا سال بالایی دارن باهم هر هر میخندن و یکی به اون یکی میگه اندو افتادم اون یکی میگه منم بعد نفر سوم میگه اندو رو که همه میفتن :Yahoo (77):  یا مثلا استاد داره رد میشه از تو راهرو 20 تا جوجه پشتش دارن جیک جیک میکنن اون هم با خنده شیطانی برمیگرده میگه هممممتونو میندازم حالا میبینید :Yahoo (21):  شوخی هم نداره اصلا چون بعدن میبینید واقعن انداخته :Yahoo (39): 
خوب این یه سری کلیات درباره دندون و اینکه چرا من خودم دندون انتخاب کردم
دفعه بعد میریم سراغ همون چالش مهمی که بعد اومدن رتبه ها درگیرش میشین شهرستان برم یا نرم؟آزاد برم یا نرم؟دانشجوی خوابگاهی چه جور موجودیست و چگونه زندگی میکند؟(به سختی) :Yahoo (110):  و ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دوباره سلام :Yahoo (3): 
خوب وقتی نتایج نهایی اومد سر یکی از سخت ترین دوراهی های زندگیم قرار گرفتم برم یه شهر دیگه برای درس خوندن یا نه؟
فک میکنم همه کسایی که تو رشته های اصلی دانشگاه دولتی میارن آزاد هم بیارن(حالا چه تو تکمیل ظرفیت چه تو نتایج اولیه) و وقتی که ساکن تهران باشین (یا تمایل داشته باشید بیاید تهران) قطعا سر دوراهی گیر میکنین 
من یه دختر کاملا وابسته به خانواده که ذره ای تمایل نداشتم از خانواده ام، خونه ام و شهرم دور بشم و استقلال رو تجربه کنم تصمیم گرفتم برم یه شهر دیگه و فقط خدا میدونه که چقدر 24 ساعته با خودم کلنجار رفتم اون روزا :Yahoo (68): 
من لیست انتخاب رشته ام رو با آگاهی کامل چیدم اونطوری که باید و اونطوری که برام بهتر بود پس موقعی که نتایج اومد خیلی از نتیجه شوکه نشدم (یعنی اینطوری نبود که توقع چیزی بهتر از اونی که برام اتفاق افتاد داشته باشم)فقط تازه بعد اومدن نتایج کم کم شمارش معکوس برا ثبت نام دانشگاه ها شروع میشه و اونجاست که شما باید به صورت جدی درباره آینده تون فکر کنین و تصمیم بگیرین
حالا چرا من سر دوراهی موندم؟تو یه همچین شرایطی آدم هایی مثل من میشن 3 دسته:1) خانواده دستشون رو باز گذاشته برا تصمیم گیری و خودشون باید مسیرشون رو انتخاب کنن
2)خانواده ترجیح میدن هرجوری شده حتی اگه از لحاظ مالی براشون سخت باشه بچه اشون پیش خودشون بمونه و ازشون دور نشه
3) خانواده به دلایل مالی یا غیر مالی با دانشگاه آزاد مخالفن (مثلا به خاطر حرف مردم)
من ظاهرا جز دسته 1 بودم ولی با شناختی که از خانواده ام داشتم میدونستم چقدر از دانشگاه آزاد بدشون میاد به خاطر جو منفی که بر علیه اش تو جامعه وجود داره البته کاملا هم من هم اونا میدونستیم که چقدر دانشگاه آزاد سطح بالا و قابل قبولی داره ولی اکثر مردمی که سر و کارشون با کنکور نیست فک میکنن آزاد خوب نیس و دولتی بهتره :Yahoo (21):  (کاملا مخالفم با این قضیه بحث دانشگاه آزاد خیلی تو رشته های علوم پزشکی فرق داره با مهندسی )
پس با اینکه اصلا سعی میکردن به روم نیارن که از آزاد چقدر بدشون میاد ولی من از قبل از حتی کنکوری شدنم میدونستم و متوجه این موضوع بودم در واقع آزاد یکی از خط قرمزهاشون بود همیشه  :Yahoo (22): 
میدونم حق باهاشون نبود :Yahoo (4):  
من رفتم هر دو تا دانشکده رو دیدم با مسئولای آزاد با دانشجوهای شهری که آورده بودم صحبت کردم ولی باز هم سر دوراهی بودم درباره هزینه های آزاد هم پرس و جو کردم چون برای من خیلی مهم بود قراره چه هزینه ای خانواده من بدن تا من دکتر بشم (قطعا برا خیلیا مهمه) پارسال برای ثبت نام آزاد 15 میلیون میگرفت برای ترم1و2 بعد اون فک میکنم هرسال ده درصد به شهریه اضافه میکنن بعد از علوم پایه هم به ازای هر واحد تخصصی یه مبلغی باید بدین اینطوری که من شنیدم  به علاوه همه هزینه ها در طول دوران تحصیل (مسئولای آزاد به من گفتن پول کوچکترین چیزهاهم بر عهده خود دانشجوعه) کلا فک میکنم چیزی در حد300 میلیون درمیاد که البته اینا ارقام پارساله و خدا میدونه با این اوضاع برا سال 97 چه شهریه هایی بگیرن
من نمی تونستم خودمو راضی کنم با توجه به اینکه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هم به کمک خانواده ام نیاز دارم برای تهیه یونیت و مطب و اینا(که حقیقتا هزینه بالایی داره) یه همچین هزینه ای رو بهشون تحمیل کنم به خاطر اینکه دلشون به آزاد راضی نبود
پس این شد یه برتری دانشگاه دولتی (البته رفتن به یه شهر دیگه خودش یه هزینه هایی میطلبه ماهانه ولی واقعن در برابر شهریه آزاد هیچه :Yahoo (4):  )
برتری های دیگه ای که منو به سمت دولتی سوق داد: جمعیت کم دانشگاه دولتی نسبت با آزاد (کلاسای ما با کل دانشجوهایی که اضافه شد بعدن بهمون  40 نفر دانشگاه آزاد 80 نفره اس کلاساش)
تعداد زیاد مریض تو دانشکده شهرستان نسبت به آزاد(چون تو بالاشهر تهرانه و مریض ها ترجیح میدن برن مطب های بیرون به جای اینکه برن زیردست دانشجوی بی تجربه) که ورزیده میکنه آدمو (کلا برا دندون خیلی مهارت عملی مهمه)
به علاوه اینکه چون دانشکده ما رزیدنت نداره پس کسی نیست که بخواد به شما اولویت داشته باشه برای گرفتن مریض :Yahoo (4):  (کلا سر مریض جنگه اینو بهتون بگم :Yahoo (56): )
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سلام اگه میخواید انتخاب رشته کنید بخونید
اولا که تبریک میگم به کسایی که رتبه های خوب آوردن دوما امیدوارم عصبانیت اون دسته از دوستان هم که رتبه اشون مطابق میلشون نبوده فروکش کرده باشه (هر چند معمولا به جز رتبه 1 همه از رتبه اشون ناراضین :Yahoo (4):  )
من این مدت پیگیر اخبار کنکور بودم و سر میزدم به انجمن ولی یه ذره چون جو ملتهب بود چیزی نگفتم 
خوب من میخوام قبل از اینکه مهلت انتخاب رشته تموم بشه برا اون دسته از دوستانی که رتبه های قبولی آوردن یه نکاتی رو بگم که تو انتخاب رشته اشون درنظر بگیرن
معمولا رنک دانشگاه ها جز اولین مواردیه که بچه ها برا انتخاب رشته اشون در نظر میگیرن بله رنک دانشگاه مهمه ولی یه سری مسائل دیگه هم هستن که باید بهشون توجه بشه
یه جمله غلطی که زیاد شنیدم اینه که طرف میگه من فقط پزشکی قبول شم شهرش مهم نیس تا دورترین جاهم میرم براش خوب اون دوست عزیزی که اینو میگی اصلا توجه میکنی باید یه مدت طولانی 6،7ساله رو بری تو دورترین نقطه از خونه ات بگذرونی؟مگه فقط بحث یکی دو شبه؟
به خاطر همین توجیه غلط یه سری دوستان میرن تو شهر غریب چندین کیلومتر دورتر از خانواده زندگی مستقل جدیدشونو شروع میکنن بعد 2،3سال که سختی درسا و دوری از خانواده بهشون فشار آورد تازه میفهمن چه اشتباهی کردن
پس ازتون خواهش میکنم خصوصا اگر دخترید تو انتخاب رشته اتون دقت کنید به خدا یه کم بالا پایین شدن رنک دانشگاه نمی ارزه به خطراتی که ممکنه سر راهتون باشه با جدا شدن از خانواده 
شهرهایی رو انتخاب کنید که به محل سکونتتون نزدیکه و بتونید حداقل هفته ای 2هفته ای یه بار به خونه سر بزنید یه رفرش بشید و بعد برگردید دانشگاه وقتی شما یه شهر نزدیک انتخاب کنید اگه احیانا خدای نکرده براتون تو اون شهر مشکلی پیش بیاد مثلا خانواده  میتونن 2ساعت بعد خودشونو برسونن بهتون
*دلتنگی برا منی هم که هر آخر هفته ها خونه بودم بعضی وقتا واقعا اذیتم میکرد حالا فکر کنید شما برید 1000 کیلومتر اونورتر به زور بتونید فقط تعطیلات بین دو ترم رو برید خونه اگه دختر باشید که دیگه هیچی هر چند وقت یه بار میشنید حسابی آبغوره میگیرید 
*استقلال چیز خوبیه همه باید یه موقعی تجربه اش کنن ولی متاسفانه بعضیا جنبه اشو ندارن فک میکنن حالا که دورن از خانواده هرررر کاری دلشون بخواد میتونن بکنن اگه فک میکنید از این دسته آدمایی اید یا همون شهر خودتون بمونید در صورت امکان اگر نه برید یه شهر خیلی نزدیک
*رفتن به یه شهر دیگه یعنی شما باید برید تو خوابگاه زندگی کنید پس شرایط خوابگاه اون شهرهایی که انتخاب میکنید رو حتمن بررسی کنید (حواستون باشه یه سری شهرها تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته مینویسن که خوابگاه نمیدن) اینطوری هم نیس که شما بلافاصله بعد ورودتون به یه شهر بتونین برین خونه بگیرین بالاخره برا خونه گرفتن باید حداقل یه دوست و رفیقی داشته باشید کسی که میدونید باهاش میتونید کنار بیاید و به مشکل نمیخورید و خوب طول میکشه که شما اون شناختی که لازمه رو به دست بیارید از یه فرد به علاوه اینکه آماده شدن خودتون هم برا زندگی تو خونه مجردی چیز زمان بریه بالاخره تو خوابگاه مسئول هست اگه تعمیراتی لازم باشه بر عهده اوناس نظافت توالت و حموم و اشپزخونه (بعضی خوابگاه ها) با نظافتچی های اونجاس بعد معمولا تو سن 18 سالگی خیلی بچه ها وارد نیستن تو آشپزی به خاطر همین اولش همه غذای خوابگاه رو استفاده میکنن تا کم کم آشپزی یاد بگیرن 
*یه مشکل اساسی که خوابگاه داره بحث اینه که شما باید با چند تا آدم دیگه از شهرهای مختلف با زبون ها و فرهنگ های مختلف تو یه اتاق خیلی کوچیک همزیستی مسالمت آمیز داشته باشید که خوب واقعن اولش سخته (البته اگه هم اتاقیاتون هم شهری خودتون باشن کم تر به مشکل میخورید باز)
*از مشکلات دیگه خوابگاه بحث نظافته :Yahoo (21):  واقعن 99 درصد بچه ها رعایت نمیکنن اگه هم اتاقیاتون نامرتب باشن خوابگاه هم کهنه و کثیف باشه حقیقتا تو روزهای اول دلتون میخواد قید همه چیزو بزنید و برید خونتون 
*یه سری دوستان خوش خیال هم هستن میگن میریم فلان شهر بعدن انتقالی میگیریم میایم تهران باید بگم که گشتم نبود نگرد نیست :Yahoo (21):  هیچ انتقالی به تهران در کار نیس مگر اینکه 25درصدی باشید یا پارتی درست و حسابی داشته باشید(اوناهم معمولا میتونن پولی بیارنتون تهران) پس دور انتقالی رو خط بکشید لطفا
*یه بار دیگه هم گفتم بازم میگم زندگی تو یه شهر دیگه یه هزینه هایی رو میطلبه ماهانه گفتم که بدونید 
*یه کم برا کسایی که از شهرهای بزرگی مث تهران تبریز اصفهان مشهد شیراز و... میرن یه شهر کوچیک اولاش سخته چون خوب بالاخره امکانات و مراکز تفریحی و... محدودتری در دسترس هست ولی اینم چیزی نیس که بهش عادت نکنید
کلا میتونم بگم همه چیز عادی میشه بالاخره ولی دلتنگی همیشه یه وقتایی میاد یقه تونو میگیره هر چی نزدیکتر باشید به شهرتون طبیعتا تعداد دفعاتش کمتره  :Yahoo (1): 
*خوب همون طوری که گفتم بعضی ها هستن رنک دانشگاه رو به هرچیزی ترجیح میدن میخوان اسم دانشگاهشون دهن پر کن باشه  :Yahoo (21):  رشته خیلی مهمه!حواستون باشه دارید چه رشته ای انتخاب میکنید موقع پر کردن لیست انتخاب رشته اتون فقط به اسم دانشگاه دقت نکنید مثلا نگید من باید برم دانشگاه تهران اصلا هم مهم نیس چه رشته ای هر رشته ای میرم فقط تهران باشه ولی واقعن هر رشته دنیای خودشو داره هر رشته ای بازار کار خودشو داره به اینا توجه کنید اینا شوخی نیستن بحث آینده تونه
اینا چیزایی ان که فعلا یادم میومد اگه چیز مهم دیگه ای یادم اومد میام اضافه میکنم :Yahoo (1):  
توی انتخاب رشته اتون موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arshia Afzali

سلام ممنون بابت پست
شهرستانی بودن چه چالش هایی رو برات ایجاد کرده؟ از لحاظ مالی اگر مشکل داشته باشی تویه دندون پزشکی وضعیت چطور میشه؟ ممنون میشم یکم توضیح بدین

----------


## mohammadreza13

اسم شهر بگو

----------


## saran98

> سلام ممنون بابت پست
> شهرستانی بودن چه چالش هایی رو برات ایجاد کرده؟ از لحاظ مالی اگر مشکل داشته باشی تویه دندون پزشکی وضعیت چطور میشه؟ ممنون میشم یکم توضیح بدین


بستگی داره دانشگاه آزاد باشی یا دولتی تا قبل علوم پایه هزینه ای نداره این رشته کتاب های رفرنس هم در صورت نیاز تو کتابخونه همه دانشگاه ها و حتی خوابگاه ها وجود داره یعنی من تو این یک سال 1ریال هم صرف کتاب و این چیزا نکردم همه اش هزینه رفت و آمد و غدا و تفریح بوده
ولی بعد علوم پایه مث اینکه یه سری هزینه ها داره و من خیلی در جریانشون نیستم ولی خوب دانشگاه دولتی درس بخونین خیلی از چیزهارو دانشکده در اختیارتون میذاره در صورتی که خود مسئولای دانشگاه آزاد به من گفتن حتی دستکش دستشون هم باید خودشون تهیه کنن 
پس 2سال اول که هیچی بعد علوم پایه هم فک میکنم از حدودای سال 4و5(احتمالا از آخرای 4) بتونین کار کنید بیرون و خودتون هزینه های تحصیلتون بدین که اگه احیانا خانواده مشکلی داشتن فشاری به اونها تحمیل نشه ولی در کل درس خوندن تو دانشگاه دولتی اونقدرهاهم پر هزینه نیس اینطوری که من شنیدم

----------


## saran98

> اسم شهر بگو


قم درس میخونم

----------


## jhasani

> من رفتم هر دو تا دانشکده رو دیدم با مسئولای آزاد با دانشجوهای شهری که آورده بودم صحبت کردم ولی باز هم سر دوراهی بودم درباره هزینه های آزاد هم پرس و جو کردم چون برای من خیلی مهم بود قراره چه هزینه ای خانواده من بدن تا من دکتر بشم (قطعا برا خیلیا مهمه) پارسال برای ثبت نام آزاد 15 میلیون میگرفت برای ترم1و2 بعد اون فک میکنم هرسال ده درصد به شهریه اضافه میکنن بعد از علوم پایه هم به ازای هر واحد تخصصی یه مبلغی باید بدین اینطوری که من شنیدم  به علاوه همه هزینه ها در طول دوران تحصیل (مسئولای آزاد به من گفتن پول کوچکترین چیزهاهم بر عهده خود دانشجوعه) کلا فک میکنم چیزی در حد300 میلیون درمیاد که البته اینا ارقام پارساله و خدا میدونه با این اوضاع برا سال 97 چه شهریه هایی بگیرن
> من نمی تونستم خودمو راضی کنم با توجه به اینکه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هم به کمک خانواده ام نیاز دارم برای تهیه یونیت و مطب و اینا(که حقیقتا هزینه بالایی داره) یه همچین هزینه ای رو بهشون تحمیل کنم به خاطر اینکه دلشون به آزاد راضی نبود



سلام
ممنونم بابت مطالب کاربردی و مفیدتون؛
میشه در مورد 300 میلیون دندون آزاد بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ شما اگه ترمی 10 تومن هم در نظر بگیرید، با احتساب 12 ترم، افزایش شهریه ها و ... علی القاعده نباید بیشتر از 140 تومن در بیاد؛ چه هزینه هایی دیگه ای داره که به 300 میرسه؟

هزینه ی پردیس بین الملل دندون چند در میاد؟

----------


## saran98

> سلام
> ممنونم بابت مطالب کاربردی و مفیدتون؛
> میشه در مورد 300 میلیون دندون آزاد بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ شما اگه ترمی 10 تومن هم در نظر بگیرید، با احتساب 12 ترم، افزایش شهریه ها و ... علی القاعده نباید بیشتر از 140 تومن در بیاد؛ چه هزینه هایی دیگه ای داره که به 300 میرسه؟
> 
> هزینه ی پردیس بین الملل دندون چند در میاد؟


سلام خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (1): 
راستش 300 میلیون(البته 270-280 میلیون گفتن به ما دیگه من رندش کردم حدودی گفتم) رو مسئول مالی دانشگاه آزاد پارسال بهمون گفت و خوب من دقیقن در جریان نیستم که ریز هزینه ها چیه
 علاوه بر افزایش شهریه که گفتم برای خود برداشتن یه سری از واحدها هم بعد علوم پایه یه مبلغی باید بدید یعنی علاوه بر اون 10 درصده (مث اینکه اونم هزینه کمی نیست) به خاطر این و همین طور هزینه مواد و وسایلی که احتیاج پیدا میکنید فک میکنم از یه جایی به بعد بیشتر از 10 تومن میشه ترمی
من اصن پردیس هارو نزدم به خاطر همین تحقیقی هم دربارشون نکردم ولی همون پارسال یه آشنا داشتیم که گفتن پزشکی شهید بهشتی ترمی 9 میگرفت ولی دندون رشته گرون تریه احتمالا دندون در حد 10 و خورده ای بوده اون موقع ولی اینکه در کل چند درمیاد رو در جریان نیستم نمی دونم هم افزایش شهریه و اینارو دارن یا نه دانشکده های مختلف هم فرق دارن طبیعتا تو تهران خیلی گرون تره همون پارسال من تو اطلاعات ثبت نام دیدم دانشکده ما ترمی 6تومن شهریه میگرفت
ولی در کل اگه پردیس شهر تهران(که فقط هم دانشگاه شهید بهشتی پارسال داشت) میخواید باید واقعن رتبه های خیلی خوب بیارید چون خیلی متقاضی زیاد دارن

----------


## Churchill

300 میلیون رو درست نوشتید یا اشتباه نوشتاریه؟؟؟

----------


## saran98

> 300 میلیون رو درست نوشتید یا اشتباه نوشتاریه؟؟؟


نه درسته مسئول مالی آزاد به ما گفت 270-280 میلیون تومن
من فقط براساس حرف ایشون میگم به خاطر همین تضمین نمیکنم حرفم صد درصدی و درست باشه حالا شاید ایشون اشتباه لفظی کرده باشن به ما آمار اشتباه داده باشن حالا برا منکه گذشته ولی شما اگه خواستید پی آزادو بگیرید بیشتر تحقیق کنین و به حرف من اکتفا نکنین

----------


## therealfarshid

اول مرسی بابت توضیحات
دوم اینکه ی مساله خنده دار واسه من اینه که تهرانی ها به بقیه شهرها میگن شهرستان(البته درستش هم همینه ولی تو جامعه ی تفکر دیگه هست بین تفاوت شهر و شهرستان) - موقعی شیراز شهر بود تهران هنوز روستا هم نبود :Yahoo (23): 
سوم اینکه من ی سوال خدمتتون دارم من شنیدم زیر هزار ی نفر بشه دانشگاه آزاد رایگان هست براش و اگه زیر دو هزار بشه نیم بها هست
این صحت داره؟
و اینکه نوشتید ی سال دانشجو بودید منظورتون اینه که انتقالی گرفتید برگشتید تهران؟

----------


## saran98

> اول مرسی بابت توضیحات
> دوم اینکه ی مساله خنده دار واسه من اینه که تهرانی ها به بقیه شهرها میگن شهرستان(البته درستش هم همینه ولی تو جامعه ی تفکر دیگه هست بین تفاوت شهر و شهرستان) - موقعی شیراز شهر بود تهران هنوز روستا هم نبود
> سوم اینکه من ی سوال خدمتتون دارم من شنیدم زیر هزار ی نفر بشه دانشگاه آزاد رایگان هست براش و اگه زیر دو هزار بشه نیم بها هست
> این صحت داره؟
> و اینکه نوشتید ی سال دانشجو بودید منظورتون اینه که انتقالی گرفتید برگشتید تهران؟


 برای رشته های پزشکی زیر500 عه نه زیر1000 که رایگانه (فک میکنم رتبه کشوری هم مدنظرشون باشه)
نه منظورم اینه 2 ترم گذروندم همش الانم که تابستونه 
انتقالی به تهران غیر ممکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> منظور خاصی نداشتم اگه گفتم شهرستان تهرانی بودن رو هم برتری نمیدونم که بخوام شهرهای دیگه رو تحقیر کنم
>  برای رشته های پزشکی زیر500 عه نه زیر1000 که رایگانه (فک میکنم رتبه کشوری هم مدنظرشون باشه)
> نه منظورم اینه 2 ترم گذروندم همش الانم که تابستونه 
> انتقالی به تهران غیر ممکنه


چرا ديگه :Yahoo (1): 
ميخواستي بگي فك نكني من دهاتي ام گفتي شهرستاني نيستم

----------


## saran98

> چرا ديگه
> ميخواستي بگي فك نكني من دهاتي ام گفتي شهرستاني نيستم


شما هر جوری راحتی فکر کن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> شما هر جوری راحتی فکر کن


 من شهرستاني ام علم و صنعت قبول شدم 
ديگه ميدونم چطوري فك ميكنن تهرانيا راجبه شهرستانيا
نگاه تهراني به شهرستاني مثل نگاه شهرستاني به روستايي هست

----------


## n3gin2000

> من شهرستاني ام علم و صنعت قبول شدم 
> ديگه ميدونم چطوري فك ميكنن تهرانيا راجبه شهرستانيا
> نگاه تهراني به شهرستاني مثل نگاه شهرستاني به روستايي هست


داداشی ببخشیدنقل قول میگیرم ولی شهرستانی هستیم اسرائیلی یاداعشی  که نیستیم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): هیچکس درموردهموطنانش اینطوری فکرنمیکنه البته آره توهمون سال88به دکتررحمانی هم گفته بودندشهرستانی هستی :Yahoo (68): ولی واقعااکثریت دانشجوهای پزشکی/دندانپزشکی/داروسازی  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران رواکثراشهرستانی هاتشکیل میدهندآقای دکتر رستگاررحمانی تنهاهم که جراح مغزاند :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (5): شهرستانی بودند :Yahoo (1):

----------


## therealfarshid

> منظور خاصی نداشتم اگه گفتم شهرستان تهرانی بودن رو هم برتری نمیدونم که بخوام شهرهای دیگه رو تحقیر کنم
>  برای رشته های پزشکی زیر500 عه نه زیر1000 که رایگانه (فک میکنم رتبه کشوری هم مدنظرشون باشه)
> نه منظورم اینه 2 ترم گذروندم همش الانم که تابستونه 
> انتقالی به تهران غیر ممکنه


مرسی
شوخی کردم بابا
میدونم کلا رایج هست منظوری نداره هیچ کس

----------


## Amin-jh

> 90 درصد تهرانی ها مهاجرن تهرانی های اصیل خیلی کمن (که اوناهم مث همه ی مردم هیچ فرقی هم با بقیه ندارن) اون دوستایی که به هر نحوی با شما برخورد بد کردن تو تهران خودشونو گم کردن و بی فرهنگی خودشونو نشون دادن
> من اگه اونجا گفتم شهرستانی نیستم تاکیدم این بود که از یه شهر بزرگتر(از لحاظ امکانات جمعیت مراکز تفریحی و کلا هر چی) رفتم تو یه شهر کوچیک (اگه بهتون بر نمیخوره در واقع شهرستان) درس بخونم که شرایط متفاوتیه با وقتی که شما از یه شهر کوچیک به یه شهر کوچیک دیگه میرین یا از یه شهر کوچیک به یه شهر بزرگتر میرین(مثل شرایط شما)
> مگه شما چطور به روستایی ها نگاه میکنید؟


روستاییا کثیفن ایششششش
(گوسفندان را شمارش کرده در طویله را میبندد :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## n3gin2000

> روستاییا کثیفن ایششششش
> (گوسفندان را شمارش کرده در طویله را میبندد)


همون روستایی هاخیلی مردانداینم نمونه های درخششون درکنکورحسین بصیر رتبه‌ ۶۲ ریاضی کنکور ۹۶ از روستای ترکمپور بستان آباد گفت‌وگوی ویژه
ازنمونه های دیگه:پروفسورموسیونداولین سازنده قلب مصنوعی درجهان ودکتررستگاررحمانی تنهارتبه1کنکور88ورزیدنت جراحی مغزواعصاب

----------


## saran98

up

----------

